# KTM to bring new models over from Europe..



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

I am pretty excited about this. I really like the SM-T....hopefully it's priced right!

http://www.motorcycledaily.com/25september09_ktmstous.htm

That RC8R looks badass.


----------

